

Rodent Mind Meld: Scientists Wire Two Rats’ Brains Together - sk2code
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/02/rodent-mind-meld/

======
GotAnyMegadeth
The BBC article on the same thing: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-
environment-21604005>

